

Facebook is the next Groupon Clone with "Facebook Deals" - mceachen
https://www.facebook.com/deals

======
iamdave
I tell you that Facebook brews a mighty strong pitcher of Kool-aid.

~~~
mceachen
It was pretty humorous being in the Facebook YC Hacker meetup, and a
facebookie referred to any non-facebook-hosted page as "only interesting to
the Google SEO bots"... With a straight face. It wasn't a joke. (!!)

